# Noisy CO2 Diffuser



## Richard Dowling (30 Aug 2011)

Hi All,

This evening I have set up my first Pressurised system, All has gone well apart from the Diffuser. It is making a very loud hissing sound that is not even bearable! All of the CO2 is squeezing out of one small corner of the Ceramic Disk which is creating a sound similar to a toilet ballvalve that is letting by.

I have the pressure at around 1 bar and the flow at 1bps at the moment. I soaked the Diffuser for a few days before using it (like you do with air stones)

Anyone know how I can resolve it? I hope its not a bad diffuser because I got one of the Rhinox's which are more expensive than all of the cheap ones I was finding, I was hoping that the more expensive ones would be better in the long run!


----------



## spyder (30 Aug 2011)

dowheim said:
			
		

> All of the CO2 is squeezing out of one small corner of the Ceramic Disk which is creating a sound similar to a toilet ballvalve that is letting by.



The gas will take the path of less resistance. This sounds like it could be a faulty atomiser. Are the co2 bubbles coming out this corner rather large?

Have you tried turning the gas up and down? Does this change anything?


----------



## Richard Dowling (30 Aug 2011)

I have tried increasing the pressure etc, no difference,

The bubbles are coming out as I expected but all of it is reaching the surface, all be it smaller bubbles by the time it gets there, Im not sure if thats normal? If its still making noise in the morning I might try using a dab of silicone to block that corner a little.


----------



## GillesF (5 Sep 2011)

I actually had the same with one of my diffusers. As soon as it would push the co2 through the ceramic disk it would make a hissing sound. I did not have a leak. I guess it's just the design of the diffuser. I have the same sound with my inline atomizer but is almost unhearable.


----------

